

Business idea, any thoughts? - Eddk

I have wonder about the possibility of using robots to fix cars... Considering the typical car today is quite computerized, I don't understand why I still have to deal with auto mechanics... your thoughts?...window washers too, why are those guys still hanging up there? A robot with lizard grip palms could do a much better job.
======
zoomzoom
It will be hard to build a general-purpose robot with the ability to diagnose
and fix cars. Aside from the problems of teaching it how to figure out what is
wrong and what the solution is, the simple physical dexterity is beyond any
autonomous robots of today.

------
eru
We already have robots to wash cars (including windows). See
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_wash#Automatic_car_wash>

------
dpatru
The ideas are good. Implementation is the tricky part.

------
guynamedloren
Do it. I'd pay a robot to fix my car.

